# inexpensive wall covering



## angelkitten (Jan 10, 2011)

i am wanting to cover my walls,but can not afford all the wood or drywall to cover it.right now it is just 2 x 4's and insulation with plastic over that.
my room is in a basement,i don't have windows to contend with.

also looking for ideas for building or buying storage solutions for rooms with no closet.as my room is a storage challenge as well with no closet or shelves.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2011)

not much cheeper than drywall


----------



## joecaption (Jan 11, 2011)

I spend more on paint per sq. ft. then I do drywall when doing a new room.
If that insulation has paper on it then take off the plastic and hang the drywall. If you left it up you'll have a double vaper barrier. If you can get them down there 12' sheets hang faster and there's less seams.
You alway start hanging at the top of the wall to it's tight against the ceiling and the bottom piece needs to sitting 1/2 up off the floor so it can not wick up moisture.
PS the ceiling always gets hung first before the walls.
Also a basement with no windows is totaly illegal to use as a living space. There has to two points of egress in case of fire.
http://www.basementanswers.com/basement_egress_window_wells/pages/content/irc_2000_egress_code.html


----------

